
Twitter to Introduce Algorithmic Timeline as Soon as Next Week - jackgavigan
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/twitter-to-introduce-algorithmic-timeline-as-soon-as-next-we#.fo4jbXAdvY
======
3beans
I can't believe they are ruining twitter on purpose.

First, their staff admits to taking weeks to change the star icon to a heart.
Seriously, weeks? Just to copy Facebook. All past save-for-later and/or
acknowledge content now implies _approval_ under the new system. No data
migration or mitigation. Just patting themselves on the back.

This algorithmic timeline bullshit is why I left Facebook. I absolutely don't
want it. I don't want to be half way across the world in some country
messaging friends and get "popular content" when I'm trying to get an address.

They took all the things that make their platform useful and pissed all over
them. Their staff all deserve to be laid off when the inevitable under priced
purchase happens.

Waiting for the Clone Of Twitter to come about. Where are people going?

------
sintaxi
> Twitter to begin censoring content as soon as next week.

FTFY

------
joojia
Twitter is becoming a clone of Facebook

